# A few pics



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Just a couple of pics after my day of building shelves and generally getting organised


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

you've been v.busy.Whats in the bottom cage?


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Ah that's my other hat, they are my Appenzeller Spitzhauben chicks. I'm the breed club secretary of the newest poultry breed club in the UK. http://www.appenzellerspitzhauben.co.uk


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

oh I like.Spectacular.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you, they are a lovely breed and lay plenty of good sized white eggs.
Should I put you down for a trio?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I can't have a cockeral where I live.Used to have chickens,geese ,turkeys and guinea fowl.Had my last hen at this house until she died of old age.Might twist your arm for a couple of retired ladies as pets in future  Couldn't manage another exhibition animal as I have rabbits as well as the mice.Birds are my first love though.


----------



## Benjamin (Feb 21, 2009)

I will have plenty of young girls in late summer


----------

